# Gotta love Cesar Millan...



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Cesar amazes me!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I've seen this discussion on many forums.... "dangerous dogs" and the questions relating them:
> "should we have breed specific legislation,
> pitbulls, rotties, dobes and bully breeds are the problem
> pits are the most agressive dog and can snap etc. etc. etc."
> ...


LOL, out of our four dogs, are Dobermann is the only one that doesn't show any aggression.

Cesar is pretty great

If only it was easy as he makes it look hwell:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Too bad, the Youtube video is not available in my country due to copyright restrictions hwell:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My hero!! He is absolutely amazing. I wish I had just a fingertip full of the knowledge and experience that he has with canines!!_


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i love cesar and for a older guy he is pretty hot to lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> i love cesar and for a older guy he is pretty hot to lol


LOL! I have to agree... he's not bad looking... not at all!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

He is just oozing with charisma. 
I think the dogs know it too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You guys are too funny. :rofl:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, I really have a lot of respect for the guy. Can you believe he started out as a whee groomer? Now he's handling dogs I wouldn't go near. Ever. Amazing.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I really enjoy his show but some of his so called "red zone cases" im not so sure about. I think i've run into worse when grooming, lol.

In any case he'd have a field day when he saw how I live with my dogs...in the bed with me, on the couch with me...i own more dog groomign supplies then I do human grooming supplies...etc...

Nooooo I don't spoil them!~ :doh:


----------

